# Craziness



## Hiking (Nov 6, 2013)

My wife left me about a year and a half ago. I found out she had lots of affairs during our 16 year marriage. She was in an affair when she left. For about a year and a few months I would have done anything to get her back. It turns out she was dating my son's baseball coach. Based on what I found out she is way into him. I know he has cheated on her and beat her at least once. So during this period we dated a fee times but it would stop because she went back to him. She moved back home a few months ago I thought to start reconciliation , but soon after again she went back to him blatantly dating in front of me and our kids. So I filed for divorce and again she said it was over between them...not. we talked about moving, during " working on it" but I found out it stood no chance because her hearth is with the other dude. 
Here is the good news. When you have been mistreated as long as I have even attraction goes away. When you know longer are a doormat there is freedom. Knowing that karma will bite her in the ass is good enough for me. I am so happy she was such an insensitive ***** or I might still be pining away.
god does remove people but we try to keep them , when my faith rose above my fear ..... freedom! !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missyfi (May 28, 2014)

Sounds like you are in a good head space now. Sometimes all it takes is time, even if you look back now and feel silly for trying, the time to really conclude it is totally over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

